# HOODSTAR BULIDS



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANX!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I LUV DAT ORANGE IMPALA!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BUILDS HOMIE!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:wow: DAYAM!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

sweeet builds


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 11 2007, 01:39 PM~8083394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should name that care "Bananaz"


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea thats a good name! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work hoodstar :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS I AM TRYING TO GET BACK IN THIS AFTER 1O PLUS YEARS OFF!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE 57


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BUILDS BRO. THAT PINK ONE IS LOOKING SIK.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 11 2007, 04:23 PM~8083304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


curbed the front wheel, need some curb feelers on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, YA GOT SKILLZ. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

bood builds homie like the caprice and the caddy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm loving all the old skoo shit u got there man.... i searched out a 51 vert kit to build one too... here's my inspiration....

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ible/index.html


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 11 2007, 02:39 PM~8083394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did u paint the spokes like htat? :biggrin: looks nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

prolly taped the dish off and painted or painted it all and put some foil around the dish


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*thanks, i painted them with a brush.*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE BUILDS HOMIE....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: good looking builds man - i love the bombs :yes:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SOMEBODY tried to go dub edition :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice workon all bro that regal look like it ready for streets fbs2s action


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*THANX HOMIES*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: im feeling that charger :thumbsup: did the kit come with those rims??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*YEA IT CAME WITH RIMS*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*WHO WANT'S TO HAVE A BULID OFF? * :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

what kind of build off?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WHATEVER , IMPALA, LAC, OLD SKOOL, MINI TRUCK


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

figure sumthin out and i might be down. looks like we're pretty evenly matched, lol you just build quicker than me...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i want to see a 86 Montecarlo Luxury Sport Convertable buildoff


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YEA I WILL , THE G-BODY BULID OFF SOUNDS COO, NO RESINS OFF THE SELF SHIT ONLY


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

no resins so it either has to be a regal or an SS?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Has to be a regal buildoff,it wouldn't be right for a monteSS to have a vert top


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ANY G-BODY FUCK IT! NO LIMIT BUT NO LONGER THEN A MONTH


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

who all in?does it have to be a new kit


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks sweet! :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats a killer kolor and it looks kool


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i like your ford troino where you get the rims


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

there aftermarkets from pegasis


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

finaly painted it! postin pics soon!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

damn dude thats a sick bomb! i like the hood! And the color looks great on it!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

coo man thanks!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats going on with that car on top?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i was doing it for the "all out build" a while back, but never finished it. know i got some time and painted it.posting pics soon!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 24 2007, 06:29 PM~9523066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: im going to keep my eye out for this project


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah dude thats a killer cut out man. use a dremal?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks homie!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 24 2007, 04:49 PM~9523172
> *Yeah dude thats a killer cut out man. use a dremal?
> *


nah man a xacto knife and some sand paper!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

verry nice!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

that looks sicc MR HOODSTAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks! fellas!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

postin up pics soon!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*a old back in the day model*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 26 2007, 02:28 PM~9535728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good . Kinda reminds me of the one im buildin'.......................










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin clean homie I am lovin that 62


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

hell yeah bro clean rides!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 26 2007, 03:32 PM~9535759
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DDAAAAAAYYYYYYYMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


More pictures of that one please!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*MORE PICS'S COMIN FOR YOU ALL!*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

check out of friend of mines website. WWW.modelsmodelsmodels.biz he is going out of biz and selling a-lot of stuff cheap!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

70 lookin killer homie.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 08:34 PM~9545188
> *check out of friend of mines website. WWW.modelsmodelsmodels.biz he is going out of biz and selling a-lot of stuff cheap!
> *


you know what kind of discount they giving??


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i got some wire's for a doller. models are 20% off plus everthing in the store


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

postin some interior pics soon!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn homie !!!!!!
that 70 is friggin bad ass !!!!!!!!!!
love that interior . is that flocking how did you do that ????
you do really nice work homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pipe cleaners!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 05:31 PM~9553089
> *pipe cleaners!
> *


yea went back to the old sckoo!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

the whole interior is pipe cleaners ??????
damn even the blue. I never heard of that.
when I look at it now I can see it on the edges but how did you get them to look so smooth in like the middle of the seats and all ???


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

90% IS PIPE CLEANERS AND THE REST IS FELT.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for explaining homie 
appreciate it !!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YOUR WELCOME, THATS WHAT IS ALL ABOUT HELPING EACH OTHER OUT! THATS HOW WE ALL GET BETTER! TRY IT OUT!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

hell yea thats old school! :cheesy: Looks good tho bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 28 2007, 06:00 PM~9553349
> *hell yea thats old school! :cheesy:  Looks good tho bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MR. WACO!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick bro very sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

U gor sum nice ass models mondo ttt


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

100% pipe cleaner?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks real good homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.i used to use pipe cleener to make seets 
and interior,back then.i might start back.the
seets are easy to make and they look good.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.i used to use pipe cleener to make seets 
and interior,back then.i might start back.the
seets are easy to make and they look good.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea a gots alot! i couldent wait to for the model shop to open to buy some fuzzy fur! this 62 has been sitin to long


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lil bad server


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 2 2008, 12:47 AM~9585628
> *that looks real good homie
> *


THANKS !


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks badass bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 2 2008, 01:01 AM~9585729
> *Looks badass bro!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I AM FINISHING UP THE FOIL WORK ON IT TODAY AND OTHER LIL THINGS I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS TODAY!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

'61 lookin' good man!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

lovin ur builds ''hoodstar''.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 3 2008, 11:59 AM~9596211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin good work in here homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH BRO!!!!! BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

the damm firewall cracked puting the body on!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

interesting pump setup.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie try sanding that roof down around the window







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 4 2008, 02:43 AM~9603510
> *the damm firewall cracked puting the body on!
> *



that sucks

been there....just sucks you already got it painted


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2008, 02:01 AM~9603866
> *a homie try sanding that roof down around the window
> 
> 
> ...


I AM NOT WORIED WITH THAT THE ROOF IS GETIN FLAKED OUT! IT SHOULD COVER UP?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 4 2008, 12:15 PM~9605378
> *I AM NOT WORIED WITH THAT THE ROOF IS GETIN FLAKED OUT! IT SHOULD COVER UP?
> *


IT DONT EVEN LINE UP!! LOOK WHERE HE'S GOT IT CIRCLED. PAINT WONT COVER THAT UP!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 03:52 PM~9607837
> *IT DONT EVEN LINE UP!!  LOOK WHERE HE'S GOT IT CIRCLED. PAINT WONT COVER THAT UP!!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. JUST TRYING TO GET THIS 62 DONE, I AM NOT WORRYING IF THE BODY LINES DONT MATCH UP.ITS NOT A MODEL I WILL BE TAKING TO THE SHOW.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

is the top glued on? :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ITS GOING TO BE UP LIKE "ROLLIN MALO" THE TOP STILL NEEDS TO BE PAINTED.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 7 2008, 12:32 AM~9627380
> *ITS GOING TO BE UP LIKE "ROLLIN MALO" THE TOP STILL NEEDS TO BE PAINTED.
> *




thats what I was going to say. If its just on there add some cylinders and raise it up. :cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9627398
> *thats what I was going to say.    If its just on there add some cylinders and raise it up.    :cheesy:
> *


YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 7 2008, 12:36 AM~9627408
> *YUP! :biggrin:
> *



you know. :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 4 2008, 01:42 AM~9603495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2008, 11:57 AM~9630486
> *:thumbsup: looks good bro
> *


THANKS!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

damn that red is lookin good homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 8 2008, 10:59 PM~9645406
> *damn that red is lookin good homie
> *


thanks!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE MONTE AND 62 ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I AM STUCK? WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH THE RIM'S? DO I PAINT THE DISH OR THE CENTERS?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i say......................Dish


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

center every other spoke and red dish


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2008, 09:36 AM~9647531
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 8 2008, 11:15 PM~9645534
> *I AM STUCK? WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH THE RIM'S? DO I PAINT THE DISH OR THE CENTERS?
> *


Leave em alone. I don't know what the big deal is about colored rims nowadays


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that red looks bangin on there. :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 8 2008, 10:58 PM~9645397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost done postin pics tonight!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

THAT LOOK SICK :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookz good homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 11 2008, 04:54 PM~9670005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now hope the GP with that on hood and we can see your wireless hopper ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 11 2008, 04:54 PM~9670005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now hope the GP with that on hood and we can see your wireless hopper ! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

monte looks cool!! is it the trumpeter one?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice monte :cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2008, 04:52 PM~9670504
> *nice monte  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 PM~9645346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder what mine will be like when its done.
SWEET CAR . i like the doors and the hood shuts all the way with the blowere?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 13 2008, 09:57 PM~9686892
> *i wonder what mine will be like when its done.
> SWEET CAR . i like the doors and the hood shuts all the way with the blowere?
> *


show some pics of your ride homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Monte Homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 11 2008, 12:54 PM~9670005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

monte looks damn good! :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 01:37 AM~9688857
> *monte looks damn good!    :0
> *


thanks!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIE AND DIO IS LOOKIN GOOD TOO.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 27 2008, 12:53 AM~9793325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn zfelix is at it again :biggrin: 
looks pretty cool, nice dio


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 27 2008, 06:46 PM~9798174
> *ORALE VATO-RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIE AND DIO IS LOOKIN GOOD TOO.....
> *


thanks man my first dio!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good man.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 09:46 PM~9809400
> *lookin good man.
> *


x-2

nice shop too


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 26 2008, 11:07 PM~9793397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Dio is nice homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy: 1990's shit. :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 3 2008, 10:06 PM~9858785
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:      1990's shit.    :biggrin:
> *


yup just had to bring that shit back! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that shit looks sweet bro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2008, 10:42 PM~9859016
> *that shit looks sweet  bro
> *


thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2008, 09:42 PM~9859016
> *that shit looks sweet  bro
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 5 2008, 06:33 PM~9874148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet..... looks like the one stilldown4life did last year....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i like da detail on da pumps on da 1st page bro really nice man


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:31 PM~9881037
> *i like da detail on da pumps on da 1st page bro really nice man
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 4 2008, 12:47 AM~9858631
> *
> 
> 
> ...




now that old school .


nice whips homie!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2008, 09:10 AM~9885547
> *now that old school .
> nice whips homie!
> *


thanks bro i wanted to make some old style shit


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's a bad a** benz :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

damn Mondo, ur making me want to dust off a kit and my old tool box and start building again.

man ur skillz have improved since we used kick back and build kits, props.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pop them spinners off and put some pans on it. Needs some bolt ons. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, nice work


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 10:35 PM~9892209
> *damn Mondo, ur making me want to dust off a kit and my old tool box and start building again.
> 
> man ur skillz have improved since we used kick back and build kits, props.
> *


thanks bro! yea dust a kit off and do it up. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro whats ur next build


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 8 2008, 05:44 PM~9897821
> *yo bro whats ur next build
> *


i am working on a 94 ss impala.i went to store to look for a show case to put another model in , and it was on clearence for $5.00 so i couldent pass it up, its been awile since i bulit one. i will post some pic up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 8 2008, 04:53 PM~9897434
> *thanks bro! yea dust a kit off and do it up. :biggrin:
> *


i think i will.

i got this Elco kit thats been sitting in my closet floor for about 5 years, let me see if i remember how to build models :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Feb 8 2008, 08:08 PM~9898926
> *i think i will.
> 
> i got this Elco kit thats been sitting in my closet floor for about 5 years, let me see if i remember how to build models :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea pull that elco out!, start a topic. i want to do up a 05 truck like the blue one i did in 97, you member the one pulled out in math class :0


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 8 2008, 08:12 PM~9898959
> *yea pull that elco out!, start a topic. i want to do up a 05 truck like the blue one i did in 97, you member the one pulled out in math class :0
> *


was it the long bed or the 454ss kit? was it a hopper? yeah i think so, i remember u would have a new hopper every 2 weeks.... oh wait, was it the truck that u spryed Dukes or Bajito on the back cover? that one was the shits

snap, i found a blast from the past when i got the elco kit out. let me take a pic of it and post it


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Feb 8 2008, 08:39 PM~9899208
> *was it the long bed or the 454ss kit?  was it a hopper?  yeah i think so, i remember u would have a new hopper every 2 weeks.... oh wait, was it the truck that u spryed Dukes or Bajito on the back cover?  that one was the shits
> 
> snap, i found a blast from the past when i got the elco kit out.  let me take a pic of it and post it
> *


IT WAS A DULLY SNAP KIT FROM WAY BACK. BLUE WITH DEEP DISH D'S AND SPEAKERS IN THE BED. WHATS UP WITH "STREET TATOO" OR THE 39 BOMB YOU DID BACK IN THE DAY?


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 8 2008, 08:46 PM~9899266
> *IT WAS A DULLY SNAP KIT FROM WAY BACK. BLUE WITH DEEP DISH D'S AND SPEAKERS IN THE BED. WHATS UP WITH "STREET TATOO" OR THE 39 BOMB YOU DID BACK IN THE DAY?
> *


yeah i remember the dully, shit that was the shits. the 39 got lost, i could never find it.

remember this, got an A+ in sci class for it.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM I REMEMBER THAT 64 BRING IT BACK!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i am working on a 94 ss impala.i went to store to look for a show case to put another model in , and it was on clearence for $5.00 so i couldent pass it up, its been awile since i bulit one. i will post some pic up soon 


cant wait to see it


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good homie, im likin the blue on that imp , lookin real clean holmez


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

looks good i wouldve shaved the wing though


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 9 2008, 08:15 PM~9904853
> *looks good i wouldve shaved the wing though
> *


yea this was a quick one. i bought it yesterday just wanted to see what i could do in 24hrs...................that would make a good build off? :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*DAMM I NEED TO FINISH THIS RIDE! *


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nice ass caprice. but id take the tape off. i'm not hating just thought it would look better.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 9 2008, 04:47 PM~9904646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick..... airbrushed?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice capi !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 9 2008, 07:48 PM~9904652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!! :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 10 2008, 12:28 AM~9906749
> *nice capi !!!
> *


thanks for the comments! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 10 2008, 09:50 PM~9912768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this? air brush or rattle can?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 10 2008, 09:52 PM~9912791
> *what color is this?  air brush or rattle can?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


dupont gm light french blue met. paint code b8944k


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey hoodstar
likin the impala !!!!
nice colors !!! nice build man looks really good !!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass impala bro, thats clean


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 12:27 PM~9915418
> *sik ass impala bro, thats clean
> *




x2 homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks homies!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 10 2008, 10:50 PM~9912768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i like it looks cool bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 09:27 AM~9915418
> *sik ass impala bro, thats clean
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 01:31 PM~9924818
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks !


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i just picked up that 'WAVE RIDER" S-10, POSTIN PICS UP SOON!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 18 2008, 04:47 PM~9973987
> *i just picked up  that 'WAVE RIDER" S-10, POSTIN PICS UP SOON!
> *


u gettin a blazer from twinn?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 02:10 AM~9977011
> *u gettin a blazer from twinn?
> *


he gots blazers?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 02:10 AM~9977011
> *u gettin a blazer from twinn?
> *


whats the link? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 20 2008, 10:31 AM~9985333
> *whats the link? :biggrin:
> *




check below


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ lifts lookin good!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2008, 09:22 PM~10001027
> *^ lifts lookin good!!!
> *


THANKS , I AM IN A OLD SCKOOL FASE RIGHT NOW. JUST HAD TO DO A MINI TRUCK!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10001108
> *THANKS , I AM IN A OLD SCKOOL FASE RIGHT NOW. JUST HAD TO DO A MINI TRUCK!
> *


DAME MY SPANGLISH! YEA I AM IN A OLD SCKOOL PHASE . :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 21 2008, 11:27 PM~10001108
> *THANKS , I AM IN A OLD SCKOOL FASE RIGHT NOW. JUST HAD TO DO A MINI TRUCK!
> *


yeah i was just thinking that. Thats straight 90's right there. I got a suzuki samarai that will get dont like that someday....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2008, 06:52 AM~10003137
> *yeah i was just thinking that.  Thats straight 90's right there.  I got a suzuki samarai that will get dont like that someday....
> *


I HOPE TO GET SOME PAINT WORK DONE THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I like that s-10 alot homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey bro thats a nice S-10 where you get that bed shell?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 23 2008, 03:50 AM~10010658
> *Hey bro thats a nice S-10 where you get that bed shell?
> *


i made it out of plastic, but my dog ate the bed and camper yesterday :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

kill it kill it now be4 it spreads (it being the dog) J/K LOL
i know what u mean bro i had a 57 chevy iv been sanding on for a week 
the damn dog tore it up in 2 min :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: FUCKER :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

this is the fucker who ate that shit up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

BAD DOG BAD FUCKIN DOG DO IT AGAIN AND ILL GET THE NEWS PAPER WITH THE PRESIDENT ON IT AND BEAT U WITH HIS FACE 
it works for my do he hates bush and hes not the only one in this house that dose


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10012100
> *BAD DOG BAD FUCKIN DOG DO IT AGAIN AND ILL GET THE NEWS PAPER WITH THE PRESIDENT ON IT AND BEAT U WITH HIS FACE
> it works for my do he hates bush and hes not the only one in this house that dose
> *


HAHAHAHA I SHOULD!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it works on my sheperd mix hes scared of bush idk why bush is a bitch


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 23 2008, 06:17 AM~10011178
> *i made it out of plastic, but my dog ate the bed and camper yesterday :angry:
> *


well now u got a donor kit for one of *twinn*'s resin blazers.... link in my sig....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 23 2008, 02:49 PM~10012079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a black cujo !!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

coo ass dog! 

sucks he ate your shit tho.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i fixed my mini truck! postin some picks up soon!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah radical holmez :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 03:36 AM~10178957
> *hellz yeah radical holmez :biggrin:
> *


YUP I SAID FUK IT JUST MAKE IT A RADICAL, ITS OFF TO PAINT 2MARO!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

LAID THE BASE AND FLAKE DOWN TODAY.DAME THIS WEATHER SUCKS HOPE TO LAY THE GRAPIX TONIGHT!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wheres the pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2008, 02:30 PM~10189365
> *wheres the pics bro :biggrin:
> *


when i get back home. about 10 o'clock WESTERN time!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Woah thats pretty cool!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

are you gonna go over it with another candy


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 05:53 PM~10209124
> *are you gonna go over it with another candy
> *


i wish, this model has giving me so many problems, i just want to finish it!the bed was eatin by my dog then he ate my rims :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd throw that clear blue that dupli - color has over it....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good....I say candy it one more time too....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

empty your Pm box


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Mar 19 2008, 06:11 PM~10209294
> *i wish, this model has giving me so many problems, i just want to finish it!the bed was eatin by my dog then he ate my rims :uh:
> *



shoot him..........


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KLEAN PAINT, BUT SOME OF YOU GUYS SHOULD USE A THINNER MASKING TAPE. IT WILL MAKE YOUR PAINT JOBS MUCH KLEANER AND MORE TO SCALE. I REALLY LIKE THIS PAINT JOB AND I KNOW IT WOULD LOOK MUCH KLEANER WITH THINNER TAPE. GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT.



> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Mar 19 2008, 04:35 PM~10209001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I YOU PAINT ONE MORE TIME LAY SOME THIN TAPE OVER THE SILVER. DOUBLE LINE IT OR THROW SOM KIND OF PATTERNS ON THE SILVER.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 09:15 PM~10211155
> *KLEAN PAINT, BUT SOME OF YOU GUYS SHOULD USE A THINNER MASKING TAPE. IT WILL MAKE YOUR PAINT JOBS MUCH KLEANER AND MORE TO SCALE. I REALLY LIKE THIS PAINT JOB AND I KNOW IT WOULD LOOK MUCH KLEANER WITH THINNER TAPE. GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT.
> *


thank you. yea the local paint supply store was out of 1/32 tape and all they had was 1/8 maybe i will try to strip it and it may make the lines thinner? thanks for the comments!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice pattern job bro looks clean sorry bout your dog eatin them rims :angry:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10211488
> *Nice pattern job bro looks clean sorry bout your dog eatin them rims  :angry:
> *


and the og bed and camper!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks crazy bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

anything else done?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro lookin crazy as hell, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i like the radical look.....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 2 2008, 09:24 PM~10321833
> *anything else done?
> *


the truck is almost finshed! post some pics soon


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 3 2008, 10:15 PM~10323906
> *the truck is almost finshed! post some pics soon
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*$30 FOR THE 61 CHEVY*








$50


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOU SELLING THE 37'?? BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE! KIT OR BUILT!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 23 2008, 10:17 AM~10484813
> *YOU SELLING THE 37'?? BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE! KIT OR BUILT!
> *


all i have is one built pm me.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! HOODSTAR NEWEST M.C.B.A. MEMBER...*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

congrates homie!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to tha Family!!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

congrats homie welcome


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 27 2008, 05:43 AM~10744337
> *Welcome to tha Family!!!!!!
> *



x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 26 2008, 10:39 PM~10743236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet 39 im working on a 39 panel :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

just painted the "39" will post up pics soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

b]Congrats Homie [/b]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

:biggrin: welcome homie.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome homie. :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

congrats and welcome homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

color combo looks damn good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 i like that..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 29 2008, 02:20 PM~10764112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


39 is looking good im woking on a 39 panel check it out


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to M.C.B.A. HOODY ! *NOW WHERE'S ARE T-SHIRTS :biggrin: LOL! *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....and welcome...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10766251
> *Welcome  to  M.C.B.A.  HOODY  !  NOW  WHERE'S  ARE  T-SHIRTS  :biggrin: LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA I AM STARTING A NEW CLOTHING LINE! I SOLD THE HOODSTAR NAME! DON'T WORRY MY M.C.B.A FAM WILL GET FIRST PICKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i just picked up that 64 kit from revell!!!! post somepics up soon!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

those batts look sick tan!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

my model car is more better  
:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 6 2008, 06:07 PM~10815651
> *my model car is more better
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


 hno: :loco: :nono: :dunno:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 6 2008, 08:07 PM~10815651
> *my model car is more better
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


say much better not more better :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model of the 39....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Mar 19 2008, 05:35 PM~10209001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a badass truck i like the paint and the molded in camper shell


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

STILL NEED A LIL MORE TIME TO BE DONE!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hell yea looks killer


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

wat up mando it yor homie joe from that 520 street minded cc was up hmie nice ass models working on a few my self wat u been up 2 hows da grand prix


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jun 21 2008, 05:56 PM~10921547
> *wat up mando it yor homie joe from that 520 street minded cc was up hmie nice ass models working on a few my self wat u been up 2 hows da grand prix
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

so was cracking mondo


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice garage and step side homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE! I BEEN A LIL BUSY TO WORK ON ANYTHING, I AM SPRAYING A BIKE FOR A LIL HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good homie.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 6 2008, 06:07 PM~10815651
> *my model car is more better
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *



damn what is with this foo

yo hoodstar your cars are fuckin sick bro i love the 39 chevy


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 8 2008, 12:43 AM~11034966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that look great


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 7 2008, 11:43 PM~11034966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11034966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good and all but tuck them wheels in bit more.... perfect height but sticking out a little too much.... looks like a honda.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11043012
> *looks good and all but tuck them wheels in bit more.... perfect height but sticking out a little too much.... looks like a honda.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11043012
> *looks good and all but tuck them wheels in bit more.... perfect height but sticking out a little too much.... looks like a honda.....
> *


NO HONDA ROLLIN..THATS OL SKOOL SHIT..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: THANK YOU!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

any more pics of the stepside? i like it!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE [email protected]!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That stepside is pretty dope. That is looking really old skool right there. If I may just make one suggestion. Why not lower the truck just a bit to get rid of so much of a fender gap. Just a suggestion. This is your project, do it how you please. It still looks great.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: THANKS 4 THE COMMENTS! I WILL POST THE NEW PICS LATER!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! i like tht thing alot!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11151196
> *damn! i like tht thing alot!!
> *



X 2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I STILL NEED A COUPLE THINGS TO FINISH BUT YOU GUYS GET THE IDEA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

all your rides are lookin great bro. nice work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

whoa :wow: Nice


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the comments! i am trying to catch up on all my unfinished models!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice the blue truck is lookin good


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's cool! don't see many mini trucks built anymore. i remember my teenage days , most my friends owned mini trucks, Datsuns and S10s. all of them had heavy body mods and sat scrapin' low with the old Stillwater Designs subs , Alpine pull out decks ......man those were the days of bumpin' TOO SHORT lol


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

waz up mr HOODSTAR ????????


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11193685
> *that's cool! don't see many mini trucks built anymore. i remember my teenage days , most my friends owned mini trucks, Datsuns and S10s. all of them had heavy body mods and sat scrapin' low with the old Stillwater Designs subs , Alpine pull out decks ......man those were the days of bumpin' TOO SHORT lol
> *


YUP THATS RIGHT!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11193699
> *waz up mr HOODSTAR ????????
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT, JUST GOT BACK FROM PHX! I PROMISE THE BIKE WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11193739
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT, JUST GOT BACK FROM PHX! I PROMISE THE BIKE WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK!
> *


take ur time cant rush perfection ............... :cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

coo


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 4 2008, 12:43 AM~9603505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AT LAST!!! IT'S GETTIN DONE I WILL POST SOME -NEW- PICS 2 NITE!* :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good homie, i like the color combo you got goin! props on that Tilt Front too, i know those can be tricky.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 29 2008, 02:20 PM~10764112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS RIDE IS GETTN DONE 2!!*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHat happen to the 62 ?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 31 2008, 03:24 PM~11227133
> *AT LAST!!! IT'S GETTIN DONE I WILL POST SOME -NEW- PICS 2 NITE! :cheesy:
> *


the fire wall cracked putin it together, then i dont know what happened to the front end? so i found a donar 62 i couldent match the paint so redoin the whole thing! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 2 2008, 10:22 AM~11241097
> *the fire wall cracked putin it together, then i dont know what happened to the front end? so i found a donar 62 i couldent match the paint so redoin the whole thing! :biggrin:
> *





damn. that old school looks clean man. hella flake. what did you use to MIRROR the firewall? is that BMF? looks nice! sorry to hear about your 62..i was liking that....i decided to go with a TILT Front on my 67 im building..stop by and take a peak if you have a chance!!! later


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice builds homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks homie!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice......... any colors in mind?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea its going to have a silver flaked roof for sure! but body either sea green or pearl yellow?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 8 2008, 09:00 PM~11298178
> *:0  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11298129
> *yea its going to have a silver flaked roof for sure! but body either sea green or pearl yellow?*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2008, 04:23 PM~11307950
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA! SHOULD BE PAINTED BY FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

looking good! do i see plans for gullwing doors? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SICK homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks fellas!after seeing armandos (masterpieces m.c) ice cream truck, i had to do my version!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

post up some new pics soon


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Sep 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11681075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r u got more pics :biggrin: dats a kool 1 lol :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 lookin good


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

what color should i go fellas?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

not everyone comment all at once.......


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

good looking build , not sure on a color though :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

orange! like a tangelo. with white accent, or even a creme color accent!!!

that just me though!

mabey orange below the body line, then creme color above?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HOK tangelo or sunset pearls... best two oranges out there IMO


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> orange! like a tangelo. with white accent, or even a creme color accent!!!
> 
> 
> :yes: X-2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> > orange! like a tangelo. with white accent, or even a creme color accent!!!
> > :yes: X-2
> 
> 
> ORANGE HUH? YOU GUYS DONT THINK IT WILL LOOK TO CLOSE TO MR CARTOONS?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nah. I think orange and cream color 2 tone would be sick!! thats just me though.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

who can make me some decals like this for my ice cream truck?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430711&st=0

hit up trick r treat 2 he tha man in charge of the decals round here


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THE NEW RIDE!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice fine there bro


----------



## Kivao (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 23 2008, 11:18 AM~11158822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fucking old school


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Sep 23 2008, 08:19 PM~11681075
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: SICK HOMIE!!!!!! REMEMBER WHEN IN DOUBT...BLACK IT OUT!!! :biggrin: where did you get those rims?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

the rims are off of that dodge charger. just backwards!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I START VACATION THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!! SO BACK TO BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!
I NEED TO GET MY ICE CREAM VAN DONE!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

what color fellas? any one got some ideas?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 18 2008, 04:06 PM~12468020
> *what color fellas? any one got some ideas?
> *


kandy pink with a solid flake base....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

coo................i never thought about that color THANX!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 18 2008, 04:27 PM~12468208
> *coo................i never thought about that color THANX!
> *


and call it strawberry shortcake..... :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*what rims should i use the deep dish or wires?*








or


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MORE PICS OF THE DEEP DISH BRO :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

wires, deep dish are too deep.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Someone just made a van with wires on here. Id go with a different set of euros!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WIRES


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

wires??? yea i might have to put those on!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 20 2008, 10:57 AM~12482735
> *wires??? yea i might have to put those on!
> *


WIRES ALL DAY HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar+Dec 18 2008, 01:46 PM~12468395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x-2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

GO IN DEEP . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Sep 23 2008, 08:19 PM~11681075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD...*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THER BACKIN UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

all i need is a lil flake and clear!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 23 2008, 07:28 AM~12506307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a hoodstar is that a 62 dam its cold as ice!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks the 62 is gettin redone


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good fam


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

the van got based today post up pics in the morning!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 lookin real good in here, keep up da good werk bro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:20 PM~12528650
> *:0 lookin real good in here, keep up da good werk bro
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. KEEP UP THE NICE WERK.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanx homies!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ITS BEEN A MIN I HAVE POSTED PICS. POSTIN NEW STUFF TONITE!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got the goods in here!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 15 2009, 11:41 AM~13286328
> *You got the goods in here!
> *


thanx bro!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet model Bro...nice work....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2009, 02:09 PM~13338614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job in here homie!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 3 2009, 05:26 PM~13474639
> *Great job in here homie!!!!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro..nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i finaly got a lil time to paint it up. now to put it together! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck looks good bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13813620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's that SH!T right there!!   I was thinkin' about somethin' with this color combo earlier today at work!! Top-level work bro!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Real nice!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13813620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean [email protected]#@&**^ ! keep us posted fo real!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

lol! thanx fellas!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 7 2009, 04:58 AM~13813620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 18 2008, 04:46 PM~12468395
> *what rims should i use the deep dish or wires?
> 
> 
> ...


I FINISHED IT !!!!!!!!!!!! POSTIN PICS SOON. BUT STILL DONT KNOW WHAT RIMS TO SLAP ON :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14012070
> *I FINISHED IT !!!!!!!!!!!! POSTIN PICS SOON. BUT STILL DONT KNOW WHAT RIMS TO SLAP ON :angry:
> *


wires!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

??????????????????


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

those are some bad cars nice detail on all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanx


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is pretty bad ass!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanx


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8083252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN INTERIOR! WHERE DID YOU GET THE PATTERN?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

man that is a sick azz paint job dawg!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANX I AM LKING FO SOME CHROE UNDIES FO IT!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 4 2009, 08:44 AM~14092600
> *THANX I AM LKING FO SOME CHROE UNDIES FO IT!
> *


Post up in the modelers wanted topic man. THere are those who sell the chrome and others who know who can dip your plastic in chrome.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14092333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie, you ain't Bullshittin'!!!!! sweet paint!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14092333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 4 2009, 08:11 AM~14092333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


insane paint job bro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanx fo tha love fellas!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

More good sh!t goin' on in here!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 4 2009, 11:11 AM~14092333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sikk as Fawk! :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

coo. i jus need to figure out what to do to the inside??????? 
custom seats ???? plexy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2009, 05:15 PM~14174825
> *nice work
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I JUS PICKED UP THE 58 "LOWRIDER" KIT. ITS A NICE KIT.............LOOKS LIKE IT MAYBE A LATE NITE!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

its almost done i need to glue the moldings and glass. and i need a decal for the trunk (kirby) :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: looking good!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 12 2009, 09:40 AM~14448778
> *:thumbsup: looking good!!!
> *


x2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Can I see closer pic of rims?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 12 2009, 12:35 AM~14447546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 13 2009, 12:50 PM~14458653
> *VERY NICE BRO
> *


X-2 nice builds HOODSTAR.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:53 PM~14458693
> *X-2 nice builds HOODSTAR.
> *


THANX FELLAS! I WILL GET THAT CLOSER PIC OF THE RIMS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

When you post pic of rims then please give some info too, I kinda like these rims and want to get some too :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

here's what i just finished


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks i wanted to put 13x7's on it but the kid wanted big rims...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

coo looks real nice


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 12 2009, 12:35 AM~14447546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's sick Mondo! is that the Revell kit?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 15 2009, 05:49 PM~14480728
> *I WILL GET THAT CLOSER PIC OF THE RIMS TOO :biggrin:
> *


Where the pics at bro? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2009, 10:58 PM~14572260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight lookin rims! :thumbsup: 
I will buy same rims on my next project :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good homie.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 30 2009, 08:18 AM~14626266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fuk! that IS nice! 58 elco


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 AM~14626266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



loookin' gooood homie!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanx fellas.........hope to have it painted by this week! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice rides.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Bro, you got some jedi skillz!

Some good ish you got in here! I LOVE THAT YELLA JOINT!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I AMMMMMMMMMMM BACK!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

clean ass whips and where did u get that 48 fleetline and how much would u charge to build me a clean ass custom el co


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14_@Aug 18 2010, 05:44 PM~18346517
> *clean ass whips and where did u get that 48 fleetline and how much would u charge to build me a clean ass custom el co
> *


PM ME? depends how detail u want???? 48 i picked up at a shop


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Got sum sick builds up in this thread homie much props! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 23 2008, 01:18 PM~11158822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow alot of nice builds in here but this one is my fav... great job.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that minitruck is fucking nnice


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks fo tha comments!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey fellas checkout my artist new track " 2 fresh"
http://bln.kr/IUL
If u would like a copy of his new album pm me your address!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

:biggrin: here ya go on some clean shit...


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

:biggrin: still in tha making.... :biggrin:




































oooh ya did i mention that they all bumper check too.............  :yes:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice................


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Just picked up a 58 Impala. It's been awhile I built anything I will post some pics up


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Post some pics of my 58 2maro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Now what color to paint it?0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Oct 23 2010, 05:56 PM~18889689
> *Now what color to paint it?0
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP BRO!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2010, 08:43 PM~18890949
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP BRO!
> *


Not to much homie. Trying to get back in this model game! What's crackin wit u bro?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## DILL JACK ! (Jun 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Getting the 58 ready for paint.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone know were I can find a 1941-1946 chevy/Gmc pick up kit?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally got some color on it today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 22 2011, 02:37 PM~19667967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good shit in here homie!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

got some new shit too :biggrin: heres go a few pix more to come  :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

<img src=http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o212/hoodstar1980/IMAG0508.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally getting back to building.


----------

